# Best all around COPPER load?



## hoser (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm looking for an all around 7mm Rem Mag load for wild pig, elk, moose, bear, ect. I don't reload so factory recommendation only. Lead-free is a must (CA nonsense). I'm not sure if a 140gr or 160gr or other would be best for all around use. Just want to find one load that shoots well in my Ruger #1, sight in the irons and scope and be done! Recommendations appreciated with weigh and factory (Federal vs Cor Bon vs others).

Also looking for an all copper 22-250 load for varmits from rabbits, squirrels to coyote.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is pretty much impossible to give you what you ask for. You will have to go out and buy a bunch of factory loadings and try them. Your rifle will probably decide what you will use instead of you deciding it. The all copper bullets are usually pretty fussy about seating depth and MV. I would feel very comfortable shooting elk and moose with my 7mm RM with 140gr TSX bullets at short to moderate range ie out to 400, maybe 500 yds after seeing what they will do on mulie. Your twist rate will have a lot to do with what you will be shooting also. I have never used any thing other than Barnes, but I do have some Hornady GMX loaded up for my 7, and have a 7 STW barrel coming in today, so I should get some performance info on those soon. Good luck!

As far as the 22-250 goes, twist again will play a huge part. Also are you just planning on shooting or saving fur? The Barnes Varmint Grenades are great on smaller animals, but have heard very mixed reports on coyotes. I can't imagine there would be any thing left of a squirrel getting hit with one of those! Otherwise the TSX has been used with good results for fur saving.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know about other manufacturers, not sure who is making factory ammo with all copper bullets, other than CorBon that is. There may be others. My department switched to CorBon a couple of years ago, their DPX line is loaded with Barnes X type bullets.

http://www.shopcorbon.com/DPX-Rifle/400/400/dept

If they don't have what you are looking for give them a call, they will likely tailor a load for you. It won't be cheap though. Just my opinion, but in your situation I'd give some serious thought about getting into reloading. Your choices will then increase greatly.

huntin1


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a Hawkeye in the same caliber. I found that the 160 shot extremely well. The 140's did OK but not to the same leve. Considering the trigger is not great, I was able to put one on top of the other at 100 yards more than once. The 140's would have killed anything out to 300 yards as well but had almost twice the MOA out of the same rifle.

Other people have had just the opposite or little to no difference in MOA between them. These where all Fed Premiums TSX not the TTSX!


----------



## hoser (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there a list of ALL COPPER solids, loaded ammo somewhere (or is Barnes the only one in mass production with most manufacturers)?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Hornaday makes a bullet as well called the GMX. I have not used this bullet in the field but I do know people that have and expansion has been an issue unless it hits a bone going in. Example of this was a friend from Redfield SD that shot a buck at 180 yards approx out of a .270. They retrieved the deer which allowed for examination. He hit the deer right behind the shoulder blade . Bullet passed between the ribs,through the lung hit a rib on the way out. No blood, deer ran off, died out in the open over 800 yards from where it was shot. Had it not dropped where it did, they doubt they would have found the deer.

Have another person I know that hunts in CA and had the same result on black tail with a 25-06 again no expansion without the bullet first striking a bone going in. He loved these bullets had taken a couple hogs, a mule deer in AZ and all where anchored with one shot. This make him rethink the bullets construction.

I speak from visual experience of seeing a doe shot in the stomach without the bullet hitting a vital organ with the TSX. Yet the deer died of blood loss in less than 300 yards because the shock trauma that occurred to the lungs and tissue as the bullet passed through the animal.


----------



## hoser (Apr 7, 2009)

So stick with Hornady TSX bullets only?

What solid copper Barnes works well?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

hoser it is Labor day weekend, maybe tonight or Tues others can chime in with there experiences. I have posted mine, and from observation in the field to reports from others that I know and trust the TSX has been the best performing bullet in an all copper bullet. Hornaday bullets do shoot accurate, but from what I have been told in the field not producing unless as I said they hid a bone. Means they are either to hard or not properly designed to work on flesh only.

That is all I can tell you!


----------



## hoser (Apr 7, 2009)

Ron Gilmore said:


> hoser it is Labor day weekend, maybe tonight or Tues others can chime in with there experiences. I have posted mine, and from observation in the field to reports from others that I know and trust the TSX has been the best performing bullet in an all copper bullet. Hornaday bullets do shoot accurate, but from what I have been told in the field not producing unless as I said they hid a bone. Means they are either to hard or not properly designed to work on flesh only.
> 
> That is all I can tell you!


My bad. For some reason, I thought you meant Hornady TSX...but it's Barnes TSX. Sorry! :roll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No issue,my comment was not intended to be harsh or anything of that nature. I know that on weekends or holiday times traffic is low and others who have maybe used both in the field may have more input.


----------

